# Claas Markant 55 / 65



## saljas (May 11, 2011)

Any one know the differiences between 
Claas Markant 55 and Claas Markant 65
Are there spare parts the same?

Is there much differieces between
Claas Markant 55 year 2000 and Claas Markant 55 year 2012


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not too sure about these but maybe this might help...

http://www.worldtechnic.ge/techinfo/markanteng.pdf

There are similarities so I suspect that some of the parts might be interchangeable. But to err on the side of caution, you best look for a parts book and find out if the parts are interchangable or not. You may want to buy this!?

http://www.agrimanuals.com/claas-ba...eneral-information-and-maintenance-9048-p.asp

Good luck with this. I'm sure you'll hear from others shortly


----------

